# allergies



## tinyfish (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi!

Just wondering if anyone else here is allergic to their mice and how they are coping? Is your allergy getting worse the longer you have your mice? Mine is quite bad now and I have to wear a mask for most things, but definitely for cleaning and anything where I rummage around the cage.


----------

